# Are calci worms ok for leopard geckos?



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I was thinking of ordering some calci worms for my leos but I just wanted to check if they are ok for them?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

There's no reason why you can't offer calci worms, but you might have difficulty getting your leos interested in them; none of my four would touch them (nor would any of my other geckos; the tub I bought ended up in the bin).


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Where would you get them from, never even heard of them! : victory:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

beguana said:


> Where would you get them from, never even heard of them! : victory:


I came across them by accident 

CalciWorms : LivefoodsForGood.co.uk, the best livefood at the best price


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

Never heard of these, think i might get some and see what mine make of em. could be a good idea to give gravid females them. Whats the nutritional value of them overall. Could they be used as a staple or are they more of a treat.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Aren't these nutrigrubs? There good the agamas all love them and I tend to feed them to younger lizards as they are packed with goodness. The smalls really are tiny so you'd need at least mediums for leos maybe large for adult leos


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I spoke with Matt at LFG, he said they aren't as fatty as wax worms but probably wont be a staple food, although I did read that some people do use them. High in calcium, obv, negating the need to dust


----------



## mandyd (May 17, 2010)

I got a tub of these to try but neither my leo or my rankin dragons would even try them - took one lick and turned their noses up! They didnt like butter worms or silk worms either, fussy little devils. Good job our cham will eat anything that wiggles!


----------

